# Major Flooding up here



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im in Schaumburg IL and the rain has been nearly nonstop. So far we have 8"s fallen. I took these pics recently, the water levels have actually fallen alot, this morning the water had shut down some major roads. Anyway, here is a ton of pics. There are a bunch from my subdivision where we are about 60% under water!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

ssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

This is it for now


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow that is crazy. Stay safe out there Doug. The picture of the fountain is pretty cool.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow it seem they shut down storm sewer and wait until rain slow then open that why it suck water so fast. I never saw but our most is slow drain.


That look serious. Did water get in your house?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I live in a condo on the 2nd level so it will take alot of rain before I need to worry but no one SO FAR has water in thier house. Hopefully it stays that way. The rain has stopped for a bit so things will recede a bit before the rain starts back up again.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, here it comes again. It just started raining over here. I planted 3 trees in my yard on Thursday...good timing. Wish I would have got the other 18 in!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Stay dry Doug.

That reminds me of June here


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NoFearDeere;584046 said:


> Yeah, here it comes again. It just started raining over here. I planted 3 trees in my yard on Thursday...good timing. Wish I would have got the other 18 in!


Well at least the ground will be soft! haha


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crazy pics doug, what did you take a road trip to Houston? Be safe, and one more thing the NAM says get a boat! Where is the pic of the raft in the backyard?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nothing more then a few puddles here in Woodstock.
My dad is on the skokie fire department and he said he had water over the headlights on the ICV (instant comand vehicle) for the fire department. The ICV is a psd E350 that has been converted to 4x4 with a sfa. The headlights are about 3.5ft off the ground at least.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thats pretty crazy doug


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn!..................


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

yikes! how much more rain is expected?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I bet u wish that was snow, less damage to property


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

we have about 3.5'' of rain, if that was snow, oh boy


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

FISHERBOY;584212 said:


> I bet u wish that was snow, less damage to property


if it snowed this time of year, i think there would be more damage. downed limbs, trees & lines from all the weight on the fully leaved branches. having the leaves on with all the weight of snow is a bad combo. check out GVs pics from Oct 06.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;584241 said:


> if it snowed this time of year, i think there would be more damage. downed limbs, trees & lines from all the weight on the fully leaved branches. having the leaves on with all the weight of snow is a bad combo. check out GVs pics from Oct 06.


Please dont get the old man started!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;584244 said:


> Please dont get the old man started!


youre right. forget i said anything


----------

